# Wedding Ring



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

My husband and I have been married for 20 yrs. We both have wedding rings and I wear mine all the time. He does not wear his at all anymore and has not for over 10 yrs. When I asked him why he said it is bent and feels uncomfortable to wear. I told him to get it fixed. He is too lazy to take it in himself. He told me to take it ina nd get it fixed for him. I said well since you aren't wearing your rings I can take mine off too. He said no your rings are fine. You can wear yours. I don't understand his reasoning. He doesn't have to wear his wedding rin but he gets mad if I take mine off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

I guess it's because yours aren't bent.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Take your wedding ring off and tell him when he gets off his lazy ass and fixes his, you will start wearing yours. Period.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

When my h and i first got married he would never wear his. When I asked about it he said "I'm not comfortable wearing it cause I'm not used to it" my response was how do you plan to be used to it if you never wear it. He shut up and started wearing the ring. Occasionally he will not wear it to work but 98% he wears it. 

I agree with taking yours off until he gets off his arse and fixes his. If it matters so much to him that you wear yours then he should see that him wearing his ring matter to you and wear it.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

About 5 years into my marriage, I quit wearing mine because I was an aircraft technician and I nearly lost my finger twice due to my ring getting snagged on aircraft. It was a pain to remember to remove it every day before work and put it back on after.I put it on my key ring to keep it with me. Eventually, I lost the whole key ring.
In my current job, I am at work for 30 days and now take off my (replaced) ring when I get to the boat and put it back on when I leave.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs only wears his when we go out or when we go visit family/friends.

He doesn't wear it to work because it's a liability in his career (mechanic). 

It has never bothered me. It hands on our key hook for when he wants to wear it.


----------



## shamarie (Feb 24, 2012)

My husband claims that it's too much of a hassle to wear his. When he has to wash his hands he has to take it off and then remember to put it back on *confused face*. I think it's just a load of baloney. I stopped wearing mine too...let people think I'm single since they probably think that he is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My friend is single and wears a wedding ring to the bars. He says he picks up way more women that way.

So...if Hubs goes out without his ring, I truly don't care.


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Strange that u say it will make u want her more because my hubby gets jealous when I take mine off. Makes comments about me wanting to find another guy. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I wear my ring because it's pretty 

But I don't put too much focus on the rings. The rings aren't our marriage.

People wear their rings and cheat all the time. Just because someone never wears their ring doesn't mean they are up to no good.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I quit wearing my ring 5 mins aftre the wedding. i just don't wear jewelery never have never will. after 6 month she asked about it and I said I show you I love you everyday by my actions if you need some ring to believe me then we arn't ment to be together.then she said how would you feel if I didn't wear mine ans I responded fine lets hock it and get the 2000$ I paid for it and buy something we need.

she didn't want to do that so she wears hers.

about 5 years ago I started to wear it just to see if I could get used to it and you wouldn't believe how many women hiy on me after i decided I still couldn't wear one the attention from the ladies slowed down considerably.

I'll have to ask her if is still bothers her that I don't wear it.

I do work with my hand and have to wash the very frequently so that is one of the main reasons but rings just arn't comfortable for me. I keep it on my key ring as a reminder of sorts.


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

That is a really good idea!
That is true with my hubby as well. If I take mine off he gets jealous and thinks I want to find someone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I only wore mine for "dress up' functions.

I wear gloves on and off all day, and have a nice bit of arthritis in my hands.

The arthritis changes my finger size from ring falling off on it's own, to ring turning finger red because it is too tight.

It bothered my wife. Plus, I wanted her to know that I had it on if I ever get splattered in a motorcycle accident.

So I wear mine on a chain around my neck, don't take it off for anything except the goons at the TSA.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Cogo123 said:


> My husband and I have been married for 20 yrs. We both have wedding rings and I wear mine all the time. He does not wear his at all anymore and has not for over 10 yrs. When I asked him why he said it is bent and feels uncomfortable to wear. I told him to get it fixed. He is too lazy to take it in himself. He told me to take it ina nd get it fixed for him. I said well since you aren't wearing your rings I can take mine off too. He said no your rings are fine. You can wear yours. I don't understand his reasoning. He doesn't have to wear his wedding rin but he gets mad if I take mine off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just get him a new ring and avoid this silly problem.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It's funny how people want someone that seems taken (ie: wearing a ring). I guess if s/he is good enough to be married, s/he MUST be worth something!



I don't get hit on either way. Then again, I don't go out LOL!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

that_girl said:


> It's funny how people want someone that seems taken (ie: wearing a ring). I guess if s/he is good enough to be married, s/he MUST be worth something!
> 
> 
> !


It's true though, there are a lot of women who not only don't care if your taken but the fact that you're married seems a motivator for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Cogo123 said:


> My husband and I have been married for 20 yrs. We both have wedding rings and I wear mine all the time. He does not wear his at all anymore and has not for over 10 yrs. When I asked him why he said it is bent and feels uncomfortable to wear. I told him to get it fixed. He is too lazy to take it in himself. He told me to take it ina nd get it fixed for him. I said well since you aren't wearing your rings I can take mine off too. He said no your rings are fine. You can wear yours. I don't understand his reasoning. He doesn't have to wear his wedding rin but he gets mad if I take mine off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In our case, it is reversed. My wife hasn't been able to wear her wedding ring since she was pregnant the first time, and she hasn't gotten it fixed so she can. However; in our case, wedding rings are not a part of the culture my wife came from. They are a part of the culture I came from.

Mine is worn to the point of being distorted, and the design on the surface is not really distinguishable anymore. I'm honestly not sure I can take it off anymore (I used to have to take it off for when when I worked with explosives). 

It's not an issue with us, but I'll admit that part of the reason it's not an issue is that I know it's not part of the culture my wife came from, so she doesn't see it with the same importance that someone from my culture sees it with. She shows with her conversation and her manners that she is married and proud of it. I've just never seen it as important enough to make an issue of it ... but this is cultural in our house.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I remember the seinfield show where george started to wear one to attract the ladies and found it to be somewhat true.

aint it funny that humor always has a bit of truth to it. thats what make its funny.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

i never wear mine,as the job i have is too easy to lose a finger. thiis one guy comes into work everyday, takes his ring off, kisses the ring and puts it in his wallet, now there's a man who seriously loves his wife


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I chose ours to withstand a lot of pressure and every day wear and tear. We have tungsten carbide\titanium rings. When husband lost his ring while doing a recovery (car turned over at a boat launch near town, he was towing at the time) I simply replaced it with the same ring from the same company.

Incredibly cheap price with an incredibly priceless meaning. I feel naked without mine now that I've been wearing them for so long (engagement and wedding band) he says the same thing, he doesn't like the naked feeling of not wearing his.

We're looking to replace them when our marriage is a little more healthier than it is now. Again, will not be spending a lot of money on ours the second go around either (his was 57 dollars USD, mine was 54 USD - Coi Jewelry).

I understand the feelings behind the wedding band for some (I feel the same) as a symbol of their marriage and commitment. What I don't understand is spending 1000s of dollars on them.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Originally I didn't wear mine for many of the reasons given. It felt uncomfortable. I would got it caught on things and lost it several times. I don't wear any jewelery, not even a watch.

She has mentioned it a few times, but now I just add it to the list of unaddressed issues in our relationship.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

For those who do not wear their wedding bands/rings for work, sports, hobby safety reasons... take a look at this site.


Safe Wedding Bands and Rings - Non Conductive, Flexible, and Heat Resistant - SafeRingz.com

There are ceramic wedding bands... not the type of cermics dishes are made of.. they type they use on the shuttle.

Amazon.com: ceramic wedding band: Jewelry

If you do a google search for non-conductive and flexible wedding bands .. there are a lot of alternatives. Some of them are beautiful.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice!

My BIL got an irish knot tattooed on his finger like a ring. He hates jewelry so that was a good compromise for them.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I was talking to a girl once who was 14 and I told her that due to medical reasons I cannot wear my wedding ring. She suggested that I get a tattoo of a wedding ring on my finger. I had to get my wedding ring cut off in a jewellery store once as it was really digging into my finger. Now there is not even a mark of where the ring was. I can't even wear a watch on that wrist either. 

In relation to wearing my ring I always felt it had to be treated with a certain amount of respect because our rings were blessed at the wedding ceremony and therefore were a powerful symbol of the sacred bond of love.

I don't think anyone should be forced to wear a wedding band especially if it is damaged and they are doing work that could cause the ring to become a danger to them. The OP should enquire what caused the ring to be damaged in the first place.
I am of the opinion that if someone is used to seeing a woman wearing a ring and the ring is then removed that predators move in very quickly. Due to the manual tasks and roughness of many male jobs (some which I may add are only allowed to be undertaken by men - for instance using certain chemicals - the mind boggles at this as it is as if men don't matter, sure let them do the dangerous stuff!!) it is more common here in Ireland to see married men without rings.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

lonesomegra said:


> I am of the opinion that if someone is used to seeing a woman wearing a ring and the ring is then removed that predators move in very quickly. Due to the manual tasks and roughness of many male jobs (some which I may add are only allowed to be undertaken by men - for instance using certain chemicals - the mind boggles at this as it is as if men don't matter, sure let them do the dangerous stuff!!) it is more common here in Ireland to see married men without rings.


I actually don't notice whether or not other people wear rings but maybe I'd be more conscious of them if I wore mine.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Since its an expectation of my husband that i wear my ring then I hold that same expectation for him. 

I once left my ring in some cleaner and went out without it. He noticed and even though he didn't same much past where is your ring I could tell he was upset. He places a lot of value in me wearing my ring, so to me he needs to wear his too.

If he didn't seem to care or get his panties in a bunch when i didnt wear mine then I probably wouldn't pay any attention to whether or not he was wearing is. 

As for getting a ring tattoo, a friend suggested that once. I kinda laughed. I love my husband a lot and we have been together forever but nothing in life is guaranteed (I have no plans for a divorce but most people don't see it coming until you got the paperwork in your face)


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't wear my ring because I lost a lot of weight and the ring was too big for me. Eventually, it fell off my finger and got lost. I have a cheap replacement ring but it is not the same. Most people know that I am married. The walls in my office are plastered with pictures of my wife and daughter alon with my daughters artwork. My wife doesn't wear her ring either. she doesn'yt wear any rings as far as that goes. Rings to me doesn't make or break a marriage.


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

You are right in that the rings are only a symbol and your love for each other is much more important.
I just do not understand why he thinks I need to wear one when he does not.
Obviously for me we have other issues that make our marriage difficult. This is just another issue that we can add to the list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lonesomegra said:


> I was talking to a girl once who was 14 and I told her that due to medical reasons I cannot wear my wedding ring. She suggested that I get a tattoo of a wedding ring on my finger. I had to get my wedding ring cut off in a jewellery store once as it was really digging into my finger. Now there is not even a mark of where the ring was. I can't even wear a watch on that wrist either.
> 
> In relation to wearing my ring I always felt it had to be treated with a certain amount of respect because our rings were blessed at the wedding ceremony and therefore were a powerful symbol of the sacred bond of love.
> 
> ...



What jobs are only men allowed to do?

The only issue that I can think when it comes to chemicals is that chemicals are more likely to damage a woman's eggs thus causing birth defects. Perhaps it has nothing to do with who is worth more but with protecting potential children?


----------



## MickeyD (Feb 19, 2012)

I lost my wedding band during a training exercise about twelve years ago. It hasn't been replaced and I haven't been wearing any ring ever since. My wife's wedding band no longer fits her and she hasn't worn it herself for a few years. My wife doesn't think it's worth the money to get both of us replacements.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I know some guys that seem to wear in through their nose.


jsut had to say it.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Cogo123 said:


> You are right in that the rings are only a symbol and your love for each other is much more important.
> I just do not understand why he thinks I need to wear one when he does not.
> Obviously for me we have other issues that make our marriage difficult. This is just another issue that we can add to the list.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe you can just "forget" to put your ring on. I think In general men don't like to wear jewerly. I never wore my H.S. class ring. If my wife really wanted me to wear the ring, i think I would at least try. At the same time, he can have it on while you are together and take it off at work or if he is out with friends and you wouldn't know otherwise.

i agree with you though. If he doesn't want to wear the ring...take yours off and don't say anything. He may not even notice.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Cogo123 said:


> My husband and I have been married for 20 yrs. We both have wedding rings and I wear mine all the time. He does not wear his at all anymore and has not for over 10 yrs. When I asked him why he said it is bent and feels uncomfortable to wear. I told him to get it fixed. He is too lazy to take it in himself. He told me to take it ina nd get it fixed for him. I said well since you aren't wearing your rings I can take mine off too. He said no your rings are fine. You can wear yours. I don't understand his reasoning. He doesn't have to wear his wedding rin but he gets mad if I take mine off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What changed? You indicated that he has not worn his for ten years, but as I understand your post, now you are thretening not to wear yours unless he wears his. So what changed to make you take this stand?


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

My husband would have had a fit if I didn't wear my wedding ring. He stopped wearing his because it was too dangerous to wear to work (high voltage electricity). 

He eventually decided to get our wedding date tattooed to his finger. He likes it a lot better than wearing a ring and gets lots of compliments on it.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I've had to get my ring resized twice... really... just streteched a little since its a simple gold band. They have a little machine that you pull a lever and it pulls it open a bit.

I actually feel a little naked without it after wearing it for so long. The only time I take it off is when I am doing yard work etc. when my finger tends to swell up a bit, or when I am working in the kitchen... say... making meatballs.

Both my wife and I barely take them off. 

My dad broke his hand once and thay had to cut his off his mangled finger with a pair of cutters. He never took his off either.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Him not wearing his ring was a sign of the way he felt about our marriage - it was in the ****ter. I commented on it a couple of times before D day and he just said he didn't feel like we were married. Once he gave some excuse about it bothering his finger. 

When we decided to R after D day, he started wearing it again. He takes it off at night and leaves it on his nightstand, but since he knows it's important to me he tries really hard to remember to put it on each morning. And he almost never forgets now. One day last week he did forget, left for work, then I heard him come back 5 minutes later and leave again. When I asked him that evening why, he said he'd forgotten his ring so he came back for it


----------



## Emly (Feb 22, 2012)

My husband also do not like to wear his wedding ring because he is not comfortable with it but I wear my wedding ring all the time and he really like it!


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Cogo thanks for posting this. I have not worn my ring for years. First it was work related (pinched me all the time). Then my fingers just got fat. I have had it resized in attempts to get it back in working order but it feels odd. 

I think it is an important gesture so I am going to get a new ring for "proxy" purposes. I will be interested to see if my wife notices and what kind of discussion it will generate.


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

I have kept mine on since our wedding. Almost never comes off. I was really frustrated and hurt by my W for a few days after a fight and her being cruel and callous. So I took it off and went to work. I realized I was not ready to not wear it, and tried again. Things are getting incrementally better.


----------



## babydollnewly (May 19, 2011)

i went thru a similar situation in the begining of my marriage, because he wasnt used to it and he would just take it off, he wouldnt leave it off but it was just too many times i would look and his ring would be off and it reaally upset me, because while no the rings are not your marriage, they are a symbol of your marriage and you exchanged vows with those rings, so to me, they mean something, and if you are upset about him not wearing it, you have every right to be, every couple is different and I am happy to say that after we talked about the problem he wears his ring everyday, he says he takes it off while he works and puts it on after he is done.


----------



## babydollnewly (May 19, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Him not wearing his ring was a sign of the way he felt about our marriage - it was in the ****ter. I commented on it a couple of times before D day and he just said he didn't feel like we were married. Once he gave some excuse about it bothering his finger.
> 
> When we decided to R after D day, he started wearing it again. He takes it off at night and leaves it on his nightstand, but since he knows it's important to me he tries really hard to remember to put it on each morning. And he almost never forgets now. One day last week he did forget, left for work, then I heard him come back 5 minutes later and leave again. When I asked him that evening why, he said he'd forgotten his ring so he came back for it


I love this! I love seeing a married man wearing his wedding ring, I love that he came back for his ring, I hope everything stays on the right path for you guys:smthumbup:


----------

